# Salter kitchen scale



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

I purchased the Salter kitchen scale pictured below yesterday, and was eventually less than pleased...

[/B]:OpenViewWindow2();]
The model in the store worked very nicely, and looked like it would do just what I wanted.

Brought it home, unpacked the unit, and installed the supplied 9 volt battery.

Set it on the counter, pressed the power button, and - *nothing*...

Huh???

Okay, go searching for another 9 volt battery, couldn't find any , so I decided I'd just check the voltage on the original using my multi-meter.

Opened up the bottom panel to remove the battery, and noticed that one of the connectors on the power attachment had broken off of the mounting plate...

Sure it's sleek and sexy, and wouldn't take up much room in the cupboards, but upon closer inspection, and evaluation, I decided that I was not impressed with the design, and elected to return it to the BB&B to exchange it for something different.

Came back with an Oxo digital for the same price (minus a gallon of gas or so, and about an hour of my time). It takes four AAA batteries, and while not as sleek and sexy as the Salter unit, I won't have to worry about wires and connectors pulling out when I change the batteries...

[/B]:OpenViewWindow2();]
The pull out display tucks in nicely, and is held in place by a couple of little magnets.

Over all, a much better design from a reilability standpoint...


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I have that same Salter scale, and so far I've experienced no difficulties with it. Thanks for the heads up about the connecting wires. I now know I will have to be extra careful when changing the battery. I use my scale often, so it's one of those things that never gets put away. It lives on top of the microwave. I have it encased neatly in a one gallon freezer bag, which I found I don't have to remove prior to using the scale. I actually prefer the look of the OXO scale, but couldn't find one like that when I was shopping. What is the weight capacity of the OXO?


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

It also has an eleven pound capacity.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

An electronic scale is one of those things you wonder how you ever got along without.

We got a Soehnle, which does all the usual things and has the 11-pound capacity and one-tenth ounce accuracy. We liked it so much that we have given one to each of our kids, who are also foodies, at suitable occasions such as birthdays or Christmas.. 

It uses a round, flat style battery, which is a little more trouble to pick up. If you sleuth around enoough on the web, you can find the scales for around $45. They have a number of very slick contemporary designs, which fit in well with our Shaker/contemporary kitchen.

Mike


----------



## lindat (Nov 11, 2006)

I had a Salter at one time. It was ok, but didn't really impress me. I had a hard time reading the digital display without a backlight.

I've had an Escali model 136DK for about a year now and love it. It has a very bright backlight and an easy to read digital display. With a 13# capacity, it's just an all around basic scale that does the job it was designed to do.


----------

